# Removing Stoppers from Hutches



## Sand_pontil (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone know how to remove the wire stopper thing from inside hutch bottles?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Sand. They were designed to be hard to remove. Once the rubber gasket it gone, they come right out, though. I have a long post about stoppers on here somewhere. I'll post a link if I can find it.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 6, 2013)

The link...https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m199654-m199654.aspx#199827The stopper is thicker and wider at the bottom-most point. That makes it harder to remove with the gasket on it. The metal ring just above is thinner so that the rubber gasket can fold upward during the installation of this seal. Once it is all the way in, the gasket will prevent any leakage.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## madman (Dec 6, 2013)

pour some acid in there itll eat the stopper enough to get it out  is it in the neck or in the bottom?


----------



## Sand_pontil (Dec 6, 2013)

Bottom. What kind of acid?


----------



## PASodas (Dec 7, 2013)

PB Blaster is good at dissolving rubber, may take a few hours


----------



## madman (Dec 7, 2013)

tb cleaner should work


----------



## Sand_pontil (Dec 7, 2013)

Madman, throttle body or toilet bowl? I got one out with PB blast, another is still soaking.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Dec 9, 2013)

Success[attachment=IMG_2268.JPG]


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello,   I have used dish soap and have removed several stoppers with no damage to the bottle.  Good luck!


----------

